# amavisd-new doesn't start after world update

## aZZe

Hello!

Today I had a world update and after that amavisd doesn't start anymore. What I can find in the logs is the following:

```

amavis[4499]: (!)Net::Server: 2016/12/23-12:21:05 Pid_file already exists for running process (4565)... aborting\n\n  at line 144 in file /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.22.2/Net/Server.pm

```

A lot of perl packages were updated. I don't know if that is the reason. I can start the daemon but amavis is actually not running. In Netstat -tap I don't see amavis listening on port 10024. Any ideas?

----------

## aZZe

I also trid to rebuild all perl packages by using

```

perl-cleaner --allmodules

```

But I still get thos error messages when I try to start amavis in debug mode:

```

/usr/sbin/amavisd[4204]: (!)Net::Server: 2016/12/23-12:52:10 Unable to load module for proto "Net::Server::Proto::UNIX": Can't locate Net/Server/Proto/UNIX.pm:   lib/Net/Server/Proto/UNIX.pm: Permission denied at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.22.3/Net/Server/Proto.pm line 198.\n\n  at line 198 in file /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.22.3/Net/Server/Proto.pm

```

And that is just one module to give you guys an example. There are many other perl modules which don't seem to work anymore.

----------

